# coffee mouthfeel



## coffey (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am new here. Nice to meet you guys. Lately I have been very interested in coffee mouthfeel and also wish to ask you guys what terms people would like to use to describe their loved coffees.

Thank you


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, as you can imagine, its the impression that we get from the coffee in our mouths, ignoring the flavours and aromas.

A great way to do it, is to take a big mouthfull, and see how it runs off your tongue, it might feel syrupy, like honey, more watery, big, small, etc.

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You may find the Coffee Wheel useful when coming up with descriptive words

Coffee Wheel

This follows a similar convention to wine tasting


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Cheers Glenn! Been looking for a copy of both of those!

In regards to both those taste wheels, I just wanna say, developing a pallete is hard, everyone can taste and smell, but putting it into words is a challenge, best thing to do... SMELL EVERYTHING, any food drink or anything, get your nose in, smell it, and remember it!!

Chris


----------



## coffey (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you gus~~~ But I have checked with the taste wheel, it doesn't really show something about mouthfeel. To my view of point, mouthfeel should be as important as flavour~~ However, there are little little information in this area~~~~


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very little information sadly as it is so objective.

Perhaps if you start a list of descriptives that you feel then we can add to it and communally create a mouthfeel wheel in a similar way.

For starters;

Crunchy

Sticky

Bubbly

...


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Crunchy?! scary stuff.

Syrupy

Gloopy

Watery

Thin


----------

